# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  فارسی نویسی در pdf

## m44miri

دوستان عزیز من چند وقتیه می خوام که فایل pdf درست کنم اما مشکل اینجاست که این کامپوننتا هیچ کدوم فارسی را پشتیبانی نمیکنن
iText یا  jasperreports  را با زبان انگیلیسی استفاده کردم اما مشکلم توی زبانه فارسیه.
کسی تونسته این مشکل را حل کنه؟
منتظر جواب دوستان هستم

----------

